# Wanted: F-105D 1/72 Decal set



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a decal set for a 1/72 F-105D (single seat)? I've checked several sites that carry decals and no one seems to carry them. Thanks.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There may not be a lot around currently. Unlike years past when companies had a set catalogue of decals they ran year after year, decals today are geared to new releases and run in very small numbers. 

There are some though that may be around still:

http://www.arcair.com/Rev3/2101-2200/rev2120-Twobobspreview72-079/00.shtm

http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.com/zotz/reviews/zotz72010/zotz72010.htm

There are also a few on eBay


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> There may not be a lot around currently. Unlike years past when companies had a set catalogue of decals they ran year after year, decals today are geared to new releases and run in very small numbers.
> 
> There are some though that may be around still:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I had checked both the Two Bobs and Zotz decal sites. Neither currently has the F-105D decals for sale. There are 2 different MicroScale decal sheets available on eBay, but they both cost more then the kit I purchased (the box was water damaged and the decals are useless)!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The thing is new decal sheets today run $14 - $22, and vintage, oop sheets can bring $30 or more. They do give markings for more than one plane. But, I doubt you are going to find a nice set for $3.

If you are in FL you might hit the Orlando IPMS show next month. You could luck out there. Or, try piecing together some basic markings from something like an F-4 Phantom sheet.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> The thing is new decal sheets today run $14 - $22, and vintage, oop sheets can bring $30 or more. They do give markings for more than one plane. But, I doubt you are going to find a nice set for $3.
> 
> If you are in FL you might hit the Orlando IPMS show next month. You could luck out there. Or, try piecing together some basic markings from something like an F-4 Phantom sheet.


Your right about the prices, seems most sheets w/multiple markings, end up in the $22 - $25 price range when you add shipping. Not sure if I can make the IPMS show, so it looks like I'll have to order one of the sheets I've found on eBay. Thanks for your help!


----------

